# Beautifully restored 1969 Ariens.



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I took these photos for the "restorations" section of my Ariens webpage, 
but it might be awhile before I get the Ariens and Snowbird pages updated 
(a few weeks probably) so meanwhile I thought I would post the pics here!

This is a 1969 Ariens 10,000 series, model 10962, 7hp, 24" bucket.
This machine was restored by Paul X10 of Spencerport NY.
Paul used to do classic car restorations! He has all the equipment
and skill to do excellent work on snowblowers! which is a new hobby
he got into a few years ago..Paul restored this machine for his good friend Eric's father, Tom.

I will have these photos, and some more of Paul's machines, up on the webpage in a few weeks..
I will post the updates as I have them uploaded.


















































































thanks,
Scot


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Very nice, looks like new.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't ya just love orange? MH


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

That is one beautiful restoration. Paul does some fine work. 
Thanks Scot.


----------



## SirFuego (Dec 1, 2014)

Very nice resto!

I'm relatively new to snowblowers and I haven't been able to try mine out in snow deeper than the top of my housing, so I apologize if this has been covered, is a dumb question, or merits a separate thread, but is there any discussion about the design of the auger housing itself and why it has changed over the years? Safety? Or are the newer designs (that cover the entire auger) better at getting snow into the impeller more efficiently?

In really deep snow and assuming otherwise identical machines, it almost seems to me that the older design would be more effective because snow above the housing will just fall straight down into the augers -- whereas the new design it would just fall on top of the housing.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, that's a show stopper! Almost too pretty to use...


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Professionally done for sure. Beautiful!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you need a pedestal for that one scott
by the way what are the handles by the belt cover for? does that one take the attachments


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

the red convertible always wins the car show 

that's so nice I could never fire it up and drive it through the snow. it belongs in a museum !

beautiful


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

She's a beaut


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

That is a museum quality restoration and I think the Ariens company should be contacting Paul very soon.


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow, every detail on that machine is perfect!


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quite the impressive quality; definitely jealous.
Don't be getting it too dirty just yet.



detdrbuzzard said:


> you need a pedestal for that one scott
> by the way what are the handles by the belt cover for? does that one take the attachments


Those handles are what actuate the augers. The one with the spring is the belt tensioner. The other handle with the black handle turns to engage the auger/impeller by meshing the two couplers together to form a complete linkage between the motor and augers. 
And yes, these models are able to use the various attachments


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

thats pertier than a old knuckle head Harley,id keep er in my living room,and fire er up,when anybody comes over.just set there and listen to er purr like a kitten...**** thats sharp,id trade my wife for that..lol


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Nicer than new! Too nice to use is right !!


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

That is a beautiful restoration


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

After all of that work, that machine should never be used. I would make a phone call to Ariens about a possible buy back and putting it in their showroom. 

The only modification that I see is the oil dip stick. 

Just one **** of a nice job.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

That sucker would be sitting on a carpeted pedestal in my finished basement


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

With a plexiglass cover!


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Seems a pity to use it....


----------



## Laundryboy (Oct 18, 2014)

SirFuego said:


> Very nice resto!
> 
> I'm relatively new to snowblowers and I haven't been able to try mine out in snow deeper than the top of my housing, so I apologize if this has been covered, is a dumb question, or merits a separate thread, but is there any discussion about the design of the auger housing itself and why it has changed over the years? Safety? Or are the newer designs (that cover the entire auger) better at getting snow into the impeller more efficiently?
> 
> In really deep snow and assuming otherwise identical machines, it almost seems to me that the older design would be more effective because snow above the housing will just fall straight down into the augers -- whereas the new design it would just fall on top of the housing.


Same question here. Anyone?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Mostly safety..
those exposed augers could be dangerous!
by changing to the "full sides" it covered the sides of the augers..which is safer.
and if you bang into the side of the garage, or a car, the bucket will touch,
but not the spinning augers!

So the full bucket might be technically less efficient, when it comes to chewing up snow,
but it is a lot safer.

Scot


----------



## pusherpro (Dec 5, 2014)

*The perfectionist*

I'm always amazed at what people get passionate about. Having said that the more time I spent around Paul Eksten the bigger my appreciation for all things mechanical became. His attention to detail is amazing even going so far as to correct the manufacturer of the Ariens labels on proper sizing and scale. This is awesome knowing that others saw the same beauty that I saw in that old Ariens. Great Job X-ten you are truly gifted!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

pusherpro said:


> I'm always amazed at what people get passionate about. Having said that the more time I spent around Paul Eksten the bigger my appreciation for all things mechanical became. His attention to detail is amazing even going so far as to correct the manufacturer of the Ariens labels on proper sizing and scale. This is awesome knowing that others saw the same beauty that I saw in that old Ariens. Great Job X-ten you are truly gifted!


Thanks Pro, 
I agree, Paul is indeed gifted!
(and welcome to the forum!  )

Scot


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

hey scot,just wondering if you know where i could get some decals like the ones on the top of the bucket? thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

ih8thepackers said:


> hey scot,just wondering if you know where i could get some decals like the ones on the top of the bucket? thanks


Page 2 here has a couple.

Reproduction Lawn Mower Decals - Ariens - Vintage Reproductions


----------



## cardguy (Oct 24, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Wow, that's a show stopper! Almost too pretty to use...


My thoughts too !


----------



## iowatodd (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow. That is one heck of a restoration. Rick from "American Restoration" could not have done better. She looks gorgeous. If you don't mind me asking about how much have you got in beauty?


----------



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

What, no hand warmers 

Wow that thing is 45 years old. Very impressive.


----------



## jampg (Nov 14, 2014)

Snowblower porn at it's finest.
Awesome. This is living room material....


----------



## Lakota (Nov 19, 2014)

Many years ago bought a used Ariens and bought some Ariens orange spray paint for touch up. 

I was amazed that the paint match was perfect to the original paint of the machine.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

That's a thing of beauty! Too nice to use. 

I saw this one at Fall Carlise swap meet, owner used it as a demo for his chrome plating shop. 

Just something about that orange and cream color.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

^^ This is just for the show, I don't see any cluth or auger control on the handles.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG what I would give for those chrome parts!!!


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

did you sandblast the metal ? thats a **** of a nice painjob.

did you paint it with cans or an hvlp ?

i gotta do that with mine next summer (if i can get it to start...)


----------



## X10StingRay (Dec 8, 2014)

old_el_paseo said:


> did you sandblast the metal ? thats a **** of a nice painjob.
> 
> did you paint it with cans or an hvlp ?
> 
> i gotta do that with mine next summer (if i can get it to start...)


Paul X10 here;

Anything that fit in my sandblasters got sandblasted; the rest was done with air powered sanders and hand sanding.

It was painted with 8 cans of Rust-Oleum Chevy Engine Enamel Orange, and 3 cans of Ivory. About 3~4 coats on everything.

I don't have a spray booth, and had to wait for a good weather day to shoot the Rust-Oleum outside, as the overspray sticks to everything. It's a better paint because it is slower drying.

THANKS everyone for all the compliments; I really appeciated sscotsman for posting this.


----------



## X10StingRay (Dec 8, 2014)

iowatodd said:


> Wow. That is one heck of a restoration. Rick from "American Restoration" could not have done better. She looks gorgeous. If you don't mind me asking about how much have you got in beauty?


Paul X10 here,

That's a tough question, as I did everything myself, so the cost of the machine ($30), and a collection of extra parts machines, paint materials, bearings, bushings, drive wheel, decals, solvents, engine gaskets and some miscelaneous new hardware, maybe $150, not including labor, which at $1/hour might be another $100. 

It's going into 'service' this week, as the new owner is picking it up tomorrow to be ready for the 6"~12" of snow we have coming, so anyone that thinks this is for 'show only', this machine moves snow, and very well at that!

It is tough putting the first scratch in any 'new' machine. I do hate what the salt does to all these machines! 

Fun Stuff!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Paul,
Welcome to the forum..glad to have you onboard..
As you can see, your '69 restoration has been a big hit! 
Scot


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Such a big hit that I already want to repaint my blower. 

Awsome work PaulX


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

ill have to repaint mine next summer.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

X10StingRay said:


> It is tough putting the first scratch in any 'new' machine. I do hate what the salt does to all these machines!


I think I would tear my eyeballs right out of the sockets and peel my skin off with a bottle opener if I scratched it after all that work


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

I hope my daughter doesn't see this thread, I'm repainting her '66 for her next year and there is no way it will come out that nice. My hats off to you.
Having said all that;
I think you hopped in a time machine, snagged the blower from the dealer floor and zapped yourself back here. Just sayin. Lols.


----------

